

Ask HN: any system wide text autocomplete apps? - alooPotato

Has anyone come across an app for OS X that learns the words you type and then autocompletes in any text field in the UI.<p>I'm surprised that I can't find one. My main use case is that if I'm typing a variable name in my code editor, if I then later type it into an email I'm composing or into an issue tracker, it should autocomplete.<p>I saw the built in OS X one, but it requires a keyboard shortcut to activate, it doesn't learn custom words and it doesn't work in my browser (chrome).<p>Just wanted to see if it existed before I went off and tried to build it.
======
sgrove
My cofounder and the VP of Sales at the last startup I was at both swear by
<http://smilesoftware.com/TextExpander/>, but it doesn't "learn", you have to
predefine shortcuts sadly.

------
nathancahill
I've hit tab to autocomplete long words too many times. If you build something
like that I would pay for it.

~~~
alooPotato
would love to outsource this kind of app... not a big business kind of thing,
but def has utility.

